# Sunday Special-"AKA"



## luckytrim (May 24, 2020)

Sunday Special-"AKA" 

The following is a listing of persons given names......  
Your chore is to match them with their AKA (also known as)  
names.............. 
Careful; as usual, their are more to choose from than you  
need................. 

1. Reginald Dwight 
2. Norma Jean Baker 
3. William Claude Dukenfield 
4. Annie May Bullock 
5. William Boyd 
6. Vincent Fernier 
7. Robert Leroy Parker 
8. Joe Yule, Jr. 
9. Demetrea Guynes 
10. Leslie Lynch King, Jr. 
11. Archie Leach 
12. Mary Ann Evans 
13. Cliff Arquette 
14. William Bonney 
15. Esther Pauline Friedman 
16. Frances Gumm 
17. Anna May Robinson 
18. Louise Hovick 
19. Gordon Sumner 
20. Harry Longbaugh 


List of AKA's 
Hopalong Cassidy 
Charlie Weaver 
Gerald Ford 
Gypsy Rose Lee 
Boris Karloff 
George Elliot 
Sandra Dee 
W.C. Fields 
Demi Moore 
Elton John 
The Sundance Kid 
Queen Latifah 
Mickey Rooney 
Ann Landers 
Alice Cooper 
Marilyn Monroe 
Redd Foxx 
Grandma Moses 
Butch Cassidy 
Judy Garland 
Tina Turner 
Sting 
Carey Grant 
Billy the Kid 

BONUS ROUND-Fictional AKA's 
(no list to choose from; you're on your own) 

21. Lamont Cranston 
22. Dr. David Bruce Banner 
23. Captain Dan Reid 
24. Diana Prince 
25. Billy Batson 
. 
. 
. 
.
..
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
. 
1. Elton John 
2. Marilyn Monroe 
3. W.C. fields 
4. Tina Turner 
5. Hopalong Cassidy 
6. Alice Cooper 
7. Butch Cassidy 
8. Mickey Rooney 
9. Demi Moore 
10. Gerald Ford 
11. Carey Grant 
12. George Elliott 
13. Charlie Weaver 
14. Billy the Kid 
15. Ann Landers 
16. Judy Garland 
17. Grandma Moses 
18. Gypsy Rose Lee 
19. Sting 
20. The Sundance Kid 
21. The Shadow 
22. The Incredible Hulk 
23. The Lone Ranger 
24. Wonder Woman 
25. Captain Marvel


----------



## cookieee (May 24, 2020)

Thank you Luckytrim!!!!!!!

My best friend does not have a computer and lives by her self. I called her today and we played the game over the phone. We laughed and had so much fun. 
She really was in a much happier and better mood than yesterday. All thanks to you!!!!


----------



## luckytrim (May 24, 2020)

So, Cookieee,


How'd Y'all Do ????


----------



## cookieee (May 24, 2020)

Hi luckytrim,

This is embarrassing, my husband and friend got 6 out of the first 20 correct and I only got 4 correct. I was so surprised to find out some of their real names. Thanks again, for this weeks game and for all the other ones that I had so much fun doing, but that I never thanked you for.

Oh, those last 5, I only knew 2 of them. lol


----------

